# Cell phone tower climber



## futbalfantic (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.wcnc.com/news/local/bDev...-on-Charlotte-cell-phone-tower-254804451.html

The climber was lowering himself down off the side to service the radios when his harness seat slipped up his back and he lost his footing. He had to lower himself down into his harness. Attempted self rescue. Time of incident to rescue (back to the top of tower) 90 mins. Time of incident to level one trauma center 135 mins. 

http://dynamicrescue.com/blog/docs/Suspension-trauma.pdf



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

